# heat stress or ph



## blondlebanese (Jun 30, 2015)

this is my second grow.  its going much better than the first. i'm in week three flowering stage.  i've developed what seems to be heat stress.  the bottom and middle leaves show symptoms.  the leaves are drying around the edges.  eventually the whole leaf dries and curls up.  some of the leaves don't dry instead the become somewhat limp and the stem breaks off easily.  the color of the leaves stays dark green and only the bottom half of the plants are affected.  i read that the ph in soil should be 6.8.  i'm growing four plants in fox farm/black gold and the ph reads 6.8.  i'm growing 9 plants in roots coco coir soiless medium the ph also reads 6.8.  shouldn't the ph be lower?  if so how exactly do i lower it?   another question concerning heat stress.  i'm using 1000w hps.  how far off the canopy, in inches, should the light be.  in the same room next to my 9 plants under hps i have four plants under 8ea. 54w ho fluro tubes. (i'm running several expiriments, to old to take it slow).  room temp goes from 77 degrees to 87 degrees depending on day or night.  other than what i explained the plants look healthy.  all about 36 inches tall.  gaining trics!  love them trics.  didn't that silly rabbit say "trics are for kids!"


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2015)

The Ph for the soilless/coco should be 5.8 to 6.0.......... you buy chemical Ph up and/or Ph down to raise and lower your Ph.

What kind of 1000 hps are you using........are you drawing air through it to cool?

are the leaves falling from both the soil grown and soilless grown plants?

Some pictures would help.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jun 30, 2015)

yes i'm loosing one or two leaves, per plant, every couple of days so the numbers of leaves dropping or shrivling up is not that high, but many of the bottom leaves(large and small) have the drying edges and spots.  both soil and coco mediums (all 13 plants are affected).  some of the newer shoots that start at the bottom of the plant show symptoms all the way up the shoot.  the leaves look twisted and are drying starting at the edges. some of  the plants are 'grape krush' and 'aliens on moonshine' i read that their leaves are inherently twisted.  so that may not matter.  like i stated this is only my second grow so i'm not certain how many leaves naturaly are lost in the course of a grow.  i've got six weeks to go, and the leaves are still green last grow by third week of flowering almost half the leaves had yellowed or purpled.    i am using hps 'extra sun' enclosed hood. air cooled by air being sucked thru the hood


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> yes i'm loosing one or two leaves, per plant, every couple of days so the numbers of leaves dropping or shrivling up is not that high, but many of the bottom leaves(large and small) have the drying edges and spots. both soil and coco mediums (all 13 plants are affected). some of the newer shoots that start at the bottom of the plant show symptoms all the way up the shoot. the leaves look twisted and are drying starting at the edges. some of the plants are 'grape krush' and 'aliens on moonshine' i read that their leaves are inherently twisted. so that may not matter. like i stated this is only my second grow so i'm not certain how many leaves naturaly are lost in the course of a grow. i've got six weeks to go, and the leaves are still green last grow by third week of flowering almost half the leaves had yellowed or purpled. i am using hps 'extra sun' enclosed hood. air cooled by air being sucked thru the hood


 
what are you feeding?....... how much?   how often? .......... I would think you could put plants 12 to 15 inches way........you shouldn't be loosing leaves like that this early in flower........ got to be Ph along with what or what your not feeding.......pictures would help........ btw high high heat stops nutrient uptake.

also.... are the leaves almost white when they fall off?


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 17, 2015)

no the leaves don't turn white.  what would that mean?  I feed most every day.  h.g. nova bloom and flouralisious plus.  2/3 of the recommended dose.  I purchased 'mad farmer' get down, ph reducer and brought th ph down to 5.8.


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2015)

the biggest problem coco growers see is cal/mag issues and nute lockout. imo coco is not an ideal medium for first time growers...too many issues that make it hard to dial it in until you have considerably more experience.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 17, 2015)

umbra said:


> the biggest problem coco growers see is cal/mag issues and nute lockout. imo coco is not an ideal medium for first time growers...too many issues that make it hard to dial it in until you have considerably more experience.



 :yeahthat::goodposting:

Wet


----------

